
The Mozilla Public License version 2.0 is out - and GPL-compatible - tjr
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/licensing/mpl-2.0-release
======
DEinspanjer
It is also BSD and APL compatable according to
<http://www.mozilla.org/MPL/2.0/FAQ.html#mpl-bsd-and-apache> which I believe
will make it much easier for my team when contributing and interacting with
Apache projects such as Hadoop.

------
dignan
Anybody know when Firefox will use this license?

~~~
stasm
The logistics of the update are being discussed in
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.planning...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.planning/h_DvC6WnFx0),
with the current proposal available at <https://wiki.mozilla.org/MPL_Upgrade>.

One idea is to update the codebase at the beginning of the cycle that will end
up being released as Firefox 13.

------
calloc
Now I can no longer recommend the MPL to people that don't want to license as
GPL and don't want their code to suddenly become GPL'ed because someone used
it in their project.

~~~
tjr
<http://www.mozilla.org/MPL/2.0/FAQ.html#virality>

_The license requires that Modifications (as defined in Section 1.10 of the
license) must be licensed under the MPL and made available to anyone to whom
you distribute the Source Code. However, new files containing no MPL-licensed
code are not Modifications, and therefore do not need to be distributed under
the terms of the MPL, even if you create a Larger Work (as defined in Section
1.7) by using, compiling, or distributing the non-MPL files together with MPL-
licensed files._

